
Fitbit to Be Aquired by Google - brlewis
https://investor.fitbit.com/press/press-releases/press-release-details/2019/Fitbit-to-Be-Acquired-by-Google/default.aspx
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21418232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21418232).

------
dlgeek
More commentary on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21418232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21418232)
(mostly) and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21418271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21418271)

